# Esl teacher



## phuzz (Dec 15, 2010)

I am an English teacher and as far as I read from the old posts(as all teachers from UK USA etc) I dont have much chance to get a job.I have 4 years experince in ESL and dying to find a job here.I am on husband visa.What should I do? I check the schools in al quasis and garhoud area but havent contacted yet:confused2:And what do these assistant teachers do? Do I have a chance as an assistant also?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

phuzz said:


> I am an English teacher and as far as I read from the old posts(as all teachers from UK USA etc) I dont have much chance to get a job.I have 4 years experince in ESL and dying to find a job here.I am on husband visa.What should I do? I check the schools in al quasis and garhoud area but havent contacted yet:confused2:And what do these assistant teachers do? Do I have a chance as an assistant also?


when you've posted five times here, send me a private message please. i may be able to shed some light on tesol positions here.

keep looking meanwhile.


----------



## phuzz (Dec 15, 2010)

I guess i can not send pm yet




cami said:


> when you've posted five times here, send me a private message please. i may be able to shed some light on tesol positions here.
> 
> keep looking meanwhile.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

phuzz said:


> I guess i can not send pm yet


well, keep chatting with me then 

so how's life and how did you end up here?


----------



## phuzz (Dec 15, 2010)

5 posts for pm???? Anyway thanks for replying i am so desperate it has been 5 years in Dubai 
Where do u work?





cami said:


> well, keep chatting with me then
> 
> so how's life and how did you end up here?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

phuzz said:


> 5 posts for pm???? Anyway thanks for replying i am so desperate it has been 5 years in Dubai
> Where do u work?


yayyyyyyy!! you've got 5 posts 

private info in private messaging  why don't you send me a message and tell me the whole story?

if you want to post questions for everyone, go ahead here though.


----------



## Wrap (Jan 12, 2011)

Try sending out your CV to as many schools as possible.
Hopefully you'll get lucky
Even if you dont, they keep the CV's in case they need to recruit in the future


----------

